# what is the last game you BOUGHT



## CJL18 (Nov 12, 2007)

not downloaded bought


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 12, 2007)

That Monopoly, Boggle, Yahtzee and Battleship game, 0238. Then I realized that although the games were good in real life, they sucked on the DS. And I took up my friend's suggestions about pirating games...

- Sam


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 12, 2007)

new super mario bros.


----------



## Burt0 (Nov 12, 2007)

Halo 3

and the next game will be Assassin's Creed


----------



## Hitto (Nov 12, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3.
Until Mario Kart is released, I'm not interested in modding my Wii.


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 12, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3, and SMG on Nov. 16th.


----------



## OSW (Nov 12, 2007)

hmm, clubhouse games came with the ds, so excluding that... an N64 game LOL


----------



## test84 (Nov 12, 2007)

even tough u cant buy games here, i bought FF III by a relative.


----------



## BigX (Nov 12, 2007)

Wii: Boogie
GameCube: True Crime LA (bad...better get New York!)
NDS: Zelda Phantom Hourglass
GBA: Fire Emblem
Boardgame: Tannhäuser
PC: Ufo - Aftershock


----------



## 4saken (Nov 12, 2007)

It was either Elite Beat Agents, NSMB or Yoshi's Island :X (whichever came last)


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> hmm, clubhouse games came with the ds, so excluding that... an N64 game LOL



F Zero IIRC. Last game i bought was Metroid Prime Hunters in December


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 12, 2007)

The official Kingdom Hearts II last month after having the backed up version for a year lol.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 12, 2007)

Hehe if counting as single game SuperMarioland on GB, if counting what i bought as bundle with cosole it would be Nintendogs.
If counting on PC it would be Deus Ex 2 (cose it was with that cheap games shelf on supermarket  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Nov 12, 2007)

super mario strikers charged


----------



## roadbusta (Nov 12, 2007)

The last game I bought was Nintendogs: Labrador. But that came "free" with my DSL, as a special offer.

If that doesn't count, then it would have to be Pokemon Red version for Gamboy pocket.


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 12, 2007)

Orange Box for PC

Bought it for Portal, kept it for Team Fortress 2.  I haven't even touched any of the Half Life games.


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 12, 2007)

Last game bought over the past year:
DS: Picross
Wii: Resident Evil 4 (Super Metroid on VC)
360: Tony Hawk's Proving Ground (Uno on MP)
PC: The "Complete" CSI Collection (Orange Box via Steam)
Cube: Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
PS2: Not bought a game for it

In total over the past year I have bought around 35 games.

EDIT: And I have Super Mario Galaxy and UT3 (PC) pre-ordered.


----------



## Marxian (Nov 12, 2007)

Pro Evo 2008 for PS3. £40 worth of LAG.


----------



## Pro_Trek (Nov 12, 2007)

Orange Box Xbox 360


----------



## Jax (Nov 12, 2007)

Wario Ware: Smooth Moves (Super Metroid for the VC).


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 12, 2007)

Bioshock for my 360 .


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 12, 2007)

Mario Tennis GBC, got that yesterday boxed for £1.

As for a game that came out recently it was Metroid Prime Corruption which I finally got round to play over the weekend and finished it sadly because its was kinda easy. Great game though, just a shame it wasn't longer.


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 12, 2007)

PC: Tomb Raider Anniversary

And on Friday: UT3 !


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Rainbow Six Vegas PC/Zack and Wiki were bought at the same time.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 12, 2007)

on gamecube: super smash brother melee (my disk was so badly damaged it got reading errors..) 1 month later i modded the thing and went from 12 games to 65 games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





for pc: Battlefield2 (pc) , 1942 is still the king of the hill with its Forgotten Hope mod... or maybe it was guildwars not sure...

for GBA: metroid Zero Mission (got that in Canada when i was there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

and for DS............ none.................. got the dslite for €99, r4ds + 2gb for around €40 then some screen protectors for €9 and thats all im ever gonna pay for it, it is evil!


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

Just bought Super Mario Galaxy at Nintendo World event.

My last purchase before that was The Orange Box for PC.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 12, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 for PC
before that..

orange box PC


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 12, 2007)

Brain Age 2 More Brain Training in Minutes a Day. I didn't even open it since I had downloaded the ROM, and I sold it on eBay for about $2 pure profit.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 12, 2007)

The last game I personaly bought with my own money at the store, was Super Smash Bros Melee, the last game that someone bought for me was Surf's Up, and the last game I got from a  friend was Gears Of War on the PC.


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Orange Box for PC
> 
> Bought it for Portal, kept it for Team Fortress 2.Â I haven't even touched any of the Half Life games.



lol Same here.


----------



## jaredlivingstone (Nov 12, 2007)

Orange Box for PC.


----------



## sirAnger (Nov 12, 2007)

Guitar Hero 3, Orange Box, and Zelda PH.


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 12, 2007)

WHAT! you can buy games 

1.final fantasy 12 (ps2)
2.dragon quest (ps2)
3. champions of norrath (ps2)

I got them off kristianity77 right here on gbatemp


----------



## Opium (Nov 13, 2007)

COD4
Mass Effect (not yet shipped)
Picking up Assassin's Creed tomorrow


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 13, 2007)

Custom Robo- GC


----------



## test84 (Nov 13, 2007)

this topic should be illegal at GBAtemp!
"why", u ask?
see, when u talk about downloading in a official forum, its illegal, so DeMorgan's law says that talking about Legal Buying games at a *cough* site, should be illegal too!


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 13, 2007)

King's Quest Collection and before that it was Command & Command: First Decade


----------



## 754boy (Nov 13, 2007)

Crackdown......best $20 I ever spent lol


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 13, 2007)

**Infinitus cannot remember... >.>


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 13, 2007)

Pokemon Battle Revolution for the Wii. I bought it 2 days after launch.


----------



## test84 (Nov 13, 2007)

^ but u can limit it!


----------



## mat88 (Nov 13, 2007)

I bought Viva Pinata for xbox 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my brother bought Halo 3!


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 13, 2007)

wow people buy pc games?


----------



## Calogero91 (Nov 13, 2007)

I beleive it was ummm, damn it was a while ago I think it was GTA LCS for the PSP and I bought that around launch day.


----------



## lagman (Nov 13, 2007)

Guitar Hero 3 for the 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you Spikey!


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> wow people buy pc games?


Can't play online if you don't buy them :\


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 13, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3: Corruption


----------



## phoood (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wow people buy pc games?
> ...


Unless you play on a cracked server.  And you forget VPN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last games I bought was Orange Box for PC and CoD 4 for 360.  My eyes hurt.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 13, 2007)

Either Metroid Prime 3 or Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland, I forget which.


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 13, 2007)

Ace Combat 6 for Xbox 360.


----------



## dice (Nov 13, 2007)

probably devil may cry 3 SE, like 6 months ago


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 13, 2007)

The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass. But if all goes according to plan, that will change to Super Mario Galaxy within the next 2 hours.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 13, 2007)

PW2: Justice for Balls


----------



## Samutz (Nov 13, 2007)

Since the end of summer, most recent first:

1. Super Mario Galaxy (Pre-Order)
2. Final Fantasy XII
3. God of War
4. Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
5. Orange Box (PC)
6. God of War II

(Yes I bought GoWII before GoW).

Edit: Remembered a few more.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 13, 2007)

1) Bleach: Shattered Blade (Pre-Ordered, October 10th.)
2) Battalion Wars 2 (November 4th)
3) Super Mario Galaxy (Later tonight if this counts. ^^)


----------



## thomaspajamas (Nov 13, 2007)

Picked up a brand new still sealed Halo 2 with the "DO NOT SELL BEFORE 11/9/2004" Orange sticker on it at my grocery store  for 15 bucks


----------



## amptor (Nov 13, 2007)

Crackdown for 360 cuz they banned my xbox (which was about to die anyway).  I don't plan on buying games any more unless for collecting.  I knew a guy in Kalisto who did that, he owned a bunch of originals and thousands of pirated.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow at some persons here.

The last games I bought are Disgaea PSP and Jeanne d'Arc, at the same time.


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Wow at some persons here.
> 
> The last games I bought are Disgaea PSP and Jeanne d'Arc, at the same time.



Great choice of games you bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I currently have they two on my psp at the moment


----------



## square (Nov 13, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy, it's in my breifcase too bad I am at work


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 13, 2007)

A preowned copy of SSX Tricky for PS2 (my collection lacks muliplayer titles). Or an order for Final Fantasy XII and Dirge of Cerebus when I saw them for a good price on Amazon. Can't remember which came first.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Nov 13, 2007)

these:







and these:





(rct2 being a present for my sister)


----------



## Issac (Nov 13, 2007)

1500 DS Spirits Vol. 5: Hanafuda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's awesome!


----------



## MaHe (Nov 13, 2007)

The Orange Box. Twice. Once for Steam and once for XBOX360 ...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 13, 2007)

I preordered Super Mario Galaxy and Metroid Prime 3. I already have Metroid Prime 3, and Super Mario Galaxy should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## qusai (Nov 13, 2007)

Folklore for the PS3. plus I have Uncharted for the PS3 on preorder too.
I never buy games for my other systems (Wii, 360, DS) i just download those, no matter how good the game is and no matter what people say about supporting the developers. I enjoy the games and i will talk about them if they are great games to people that do buy their games, free marketting for a free game


----------



## Osaka (Nov 13, 2007)

The Orange Box for pc


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass. But if all goes according to plan, that will change to Super Mario Galaxy within the next 2 hours.



And now the last game I bought is officially Super Mario Galaxy. Hurrah!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 14, 2007)

disgaea psp and i dont own a psp i have to borrow my friends again lol


----------



## 2dere (Nov 14, 2007)

Megaman BattleNetwork 6 Gregar ver. I'm putting my money down on a copy of Etrian Odyssey and Contra 4 now.


----------



## WK416 (Nov 17, 2007)

Last game I purchased? Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles.
Last game I received? Medal of Honor: Heroes 2 with Link's Crossbow Training + Zapper.


----------



## mcsquared (Nov 17, 2007)

bought...bloody hell...think it was twilight princess on my GC, bought some umd films for the psp recently for watching on the plane though


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmmm The last one i bought... WOW... Not including gifts that were bought for me. I would have to say to be the following:


----------



## blue99 (Nov 17, 2007)

Elite Beat Agents and New Super Mario Bros. which came with my DS Lite  bundle.


----------



## natkoden (Nov 17, 2007)

Guild Wars Factions


----------



## Hitto (Nov 18, 2007)

Bought SMG, enjoying every last penny!


----------



## Opium (Nov 18, 2007)

Last game a paid for, Mass Effect. But it's still on order. Before that it was COD4.


----------



## superkrm (Nov 19, 2007)

Guild Wars Nightfall


----------



## Little (Nov 19, 2007)

same as the poster above me! guildwars nightfall!


----------



## Shinster (Nov 19, 2007)

Zelda Twilight Princess on Wii.


----------



## DN_Kira (Nov 19, 2007)

Medal of Honor: Heroes 2 for Wii. The online is amazing!!!


----------



## War (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow...bought? Phew, that was a LONG time ago. Hmm... I'd say it was...probably Lunar Knights? I dunno. Does buying a Wii with Wii Sports count?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 19, 2007)

I bought Galaxy recently


----------



## GeekShadow (Nov 19, 2007)

The Orange Box at Steam


----------



## xalphax (Nov 19, 2007)

KOF95 + RAM pack    for the sega saturn


----------



## coollala (Nov 19, 2007)

Mario Party DS JPN


----------



## Ikonz101 (Nov 19, 2007)

ET for Atari 2600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding...Last game I bought was Hardball '99 for PSONE from a pawn shop.lol... Not to excited about the new games..

Ikonz101


----------



## Scorpei (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Last game a paid for, Mass Effect. But it's still on order. Before that it was COD4.
> 
> Aw, not our great favorite Grim Fandango? Still looking for a (legal)copy for me. I really like the game but don't have the orignals anymore (no box either -.-). hmmm, the good old days of the Lucas Arts Adventures
> 
> ...


Same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Opium (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpei @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Last game a paid for, Mass Effect. But it's still on order. Before that it was COD4.
> ...



I've got an original Copy of Grim Fandango. I have a shrine to it set up in my room where I dance and sprinkle ground up bone around it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously the best adventure game ever created.


----------



## JPH (Nov 19, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond...but, it was a bad decision.

That game wasn't very fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit - 
I bought Orcarina of Time from the VC, if that counts...


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 19, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond :/

I don't buy much of anything.


----------



## squirt1000 (Nov 20, 2007)

Assassin's Creed on the PS3, got no choice but to buy them at the moment


----------



## War (Nov 20, 2007)

Actually, I just realized, I bought Cooking Mama last September. (2006)


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not so sure a proven method to read backup PS3 games is known yet. Some may exist for PS1 or PS2 games on a PS3 though.

The last game I've bought was of course Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 20, 2007)

Brain Age 1, my only "DS game"


----------



## Seven (Nov 20, 2007)

Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3.

I finished it in September, and that was probably the last good PS2 game I'll see for a while.


----------



## xflash (Nov 20, 2007)

Naruto: Rise Of A Ninja for the 360(can't get it anywhere else now then can ya?). only gotten throught the forest of death (been too busy with halo 3)

note: i usually never buy games anyway pirate teh wii, ps2, ds, gba and old xbox and i usually get most new releases in the mail (being a reviewer and all)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2007)

Guitar Hero III for Wii.


----------



## onispawn (Nov 20, 2007)

Lost Plant for xbox 360


----------



## Law (Nov 20, 2007)

The Orange Box, last month, next one will probably be Call of Duty 4 though (when I get some money to spare).


----------



## ryohki (Nov 20, 2007)

Mass Effect. 360. it's the shit.
nuff said.

also recently bought guitar hero 3, 360 and call of duty 4, 360
assassin's creed today baby!


----------



## Talaria (Nov 20, 2007)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Trials and Tribulations (Still waiting for it to arrive)

Because i wanted to support the company that makes these great games. Plus PW rules.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 20, 2007)

xbox 360....but thats not a game


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 20, 2007)

Guitar Hero III for the Wii as well.
I never played any GH games before, but somehow I got hold of a backup and I managed to do pretty well on easy mode with just the Wii remote !
Next day I literally run  to Toys'R'us and I purchased a bundle with the new wireless les poul.
I didn't regret it, I must admit I never had this much fun in a video game in at least 10 years.
Now I'm almost done in story mode on medium level and I'm looking forward to finish it on expert, for some near authentic guitar playing experience.
The only problem I have with it is that I don't even remotely like most of the songs, so far there are only 2 or 3 passable and one that I actually love (pride and Joy, it's just my style).
I must admit I was intrigued by this game because of the youtube videos I've seen featuring rock this town for GH2.
I'm a huge Stray Cats fan and I knew I was missing oot on something.
Now that I actually tried the game( play to believe!) and I'm hooked, I desperately need a copy of GH2 in order to play my all time favorites Rock This Town(by the way it's my best song to perform when I go out on a Karaoke bar night ).
I'm tempted to get a PS2 bundled with GH1, GH2 and legend of rock 80s all together just to play my favorite song , because there's no way I can play those on my Wii.
Or maybe I should get an Xbox 360 Guitar hero X bundle, and end up with a better system after all.
Oh, I just wish they would port those PS2 games to the Wii for a change, that is the kind of port I wouldn't mind at all !


----------



## Neko (Nov 20, 2007)

Super Mario galaxy for Wii.
Definiatly worth the money.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Nov 20, 2007)

i bought rockband, ayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## greyhound (Nov 20, 2007)

orange box (PC)

and now i'm addicted to TF2


----------



## darkzeroex (Nov 21, 2007)

super mario galaxy for my friend's birthday


----------



## Zim05 (Nov 21, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy in 1 hour hopefully


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 21, 2007)

Armored Core for PSP


----------



## sphere9 (Nov 21, 2007)

phantom hourglass


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 21, 2007)

DS:Taiko no Tatsujin DS v1.0
PSP: Gundam Battle Royal
PS3: Ratchet and Clank F:ToD
360: N/A


----------



## gov78 (Nov 21, 2007)

mario galaxy


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 21, 2007)

DS: Mario Kart DS
Wii: Wii Sports


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> King's Quest Collection and before that it was Command & Command: First Decade



Uh!, I lied!!!!, the last three games were: Sudoku, Tetris and Phase for my iPod Classic.


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 21, 2007)

1. Wii: Megaman 1
2. Wii: Wiiplay
3. DS: Tetris DS
4. GC: Super Smash bros. Melee
5. PC: Mafia
6. N64: Pokemon Stadium 2
7. PSP: GTA-Liberty City Story


----------



## TaMs (Nov 21, 2007)

Assasin's creed for ps3 and orange box for pc.


----------



## pikirika (Nov 21, 2007)

RE4 Wii edition


----------



## Prime (Nov 21, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy.

Next will be Super Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## dr.betruger (Nov 21, 2007)

armed and dangerous


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> DS:Taiko no Tatsujin DS v1.0
> PSP: Gundam Battle Royal
> PS3: Ratchet and Clank F:ToD
> 360: N/A



Your PS3 is still on 1.90? You should upgrade to 2.01, new features and security.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 21, 2007)

Ryuusei no Rockman 2 (both)
Nothing else really.


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 21, 2007)

guitar hero 3 for xbox.
i wont be modding my 360 with the random waves of banning from microsoft


----------



## adzix (Nov 21, 2007)

wow that's a good question.
ah well actually it was "dragon's trap" for wi vc
does that count


----------



## Dunny (Nov 21, 2007)

Sinclair Spectrum: Sabre Wulf, back in 1984. 

Not bought any since then.

D.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 22, 2007)

The only game I can remember buying is Pokemon Pearl back in April or so.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 22, 2007)

SUPEEERRRRR MAAR-EEEEEOOOOO GALAXEEEEEEEE!


----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Nov 23, 2007)

Last game I bought? Quake 3 Arena Mac Edition. That was quite some time ago.
- Adam


----------



## mkoo (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Zesto @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> The only game I can remember buying is Pokemon Pearl back in April or so.


Same here. I didn't have a flashcart back then. 
On PC for 10 years I bought 6 original (not counting pirated copies) games


----------



## caffeinekid (Nov 23, 2007)

UR MR GAY


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

Bought SMG last week and I'll buy Guitar Hero III and the Orange Box for X-Mas.


----------



## dunderhead (Nov 23, 2007)

rock band (ps3)


----------



## mat88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I bought GH 3! Very good game


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 23, 2007)

Orange Box for PC.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Nov 23, 2007)

360: Mass Effect
Wii: Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## TaeK (Nov 23, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy







of course


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 23, 2007)

Ufff... PES4 for Xbox, some months ago, during the summer break. However, I bought it for just €1, then immediately sold it for €5. €4 profit = instant win


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 23, 2007)

Bleach DS. * shame on me *

I was about to say i dont buy games. Acually I have 40+ games including legit DS.


----------



## jelbo (Nov 23, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy!


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 24, 2007)

Ze Orange Box


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 24, 2007)

NFS Carbon for my un-modded PS2.  Gonna buy ProStreet soon, not enough time right now.  MY PS2 is gonna stay 'virgin' though, cuz I love it and don't wanna brick it.


----------



## Chotaz (Nov 24, 2007)

the last game i bought was pokemon diamond and before that, it was GuildWars FActions for PC

I'm the kind of person that thinks, 'If you can get it for free, why paying for it?''


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Nov 24, 2007)

Guitar Hero III \o/
And I'm planning to buy Pokemon Diamond to link with PBR on the Wii.


----------



## Retal (Nov 24, 2007)

Orange Box PC.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Nov 24, 2007)

Star Wars :Battlefront


----------



## Flozem (Nov 24, 2007)

Halflife 2: The Orange Box


----------



## squeaks (Nov 24, 2007)

Golden Sun, was it?  Yeah, think so.  Or maybe Castlevania Harmony of Dissonance.


----------



## Da Foxx (Nov 25, 2007)

Does the Links Training Bow count that came with the Zapper? If no my last game was Guild Wars Factions which was like a year ago.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 25, 2007)

Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn.

Going to get Mario Galaxy after I finish this one.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 25, 2007)

orange box


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 25, 2007)

Endless Ocean just yesterday.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 25, 2007)

R4DS ... If it doesnt count then the last game I bought for DS Before that.. is Elite Beat Agents.. 

For gamecube Tales of Symphonya(or phantasy.. I'm not sure .. always mixing up with those)


----------



## nephdj (Nov 25, 2007)

Naruto Ex for my japanese wii


----------



## dexmix (Nov 25, 2007)

Zelda PH


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 25, 2007)

I picked up UT3 Collectors Edition yesterday, took me 30 minutes in game to buy it, but it was the best price so worth the wait. I pre-ordered it @ HMV online in January but they didn't think to stock it on time (wait of 3 weeks is too much, same with orange box retail on the PC.

Super Mario Galaxy is somewhere in the world on its way to me, was sent out 11 days ago and its a little late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 26, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy! Well i pre-ordered should get it soon.


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 27, 2007)

Legend of Zelda, Phantom Hourglass


----------



## superkris (Nov 27, 2007)

FF XII: Revenant Wing + strategy guide


----------



## emirof (Nov 27, 2007)

Team Fortress 2, since it was so cheap

EDIT: If we only count consoles, then it must be Zelda the day that Wii was released


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 27, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy. Yeah, I buy my games


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 28, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy
Superb Game


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 28, 2007)

Fire Pro Wrestling Returns.

Soooo many options... Good, but somewhat overwhelming. I've got much to learn still.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 28, 2007)

Metroid Prime Corruption


----------



## BigX (Nov 28, 2007)

Guitar Hero III (despite the mono bug) and RRR2


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 28, 2007)

Just bought Super Mario Galaxy.
Best game that i have ever played, looks superb and the camera is flawless.
Awesome game, so worth the money.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 29, 2007)

I also just got Super Mario Galaxy. Loving it so far. Got 15 stars.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 30, 2007)

I have only got 6 or 7 stars, haven't had the time to play it unfortunately =[.


----------



## jesterscourt (Dec 1, 2007)

Zelda I think.


----------



## sekhu (Dec 1, 2007)

red steel for the wii


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 1, 2007)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney I think


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 3, 2007)

Just bought NFS Prostreet for PS2 yesterday.


----------



## HazeyTheLazy (Dec 3, 2007)

Halo 3, ANY game that has online play i legally purchase! but no online play then i download!


----------



## rest0re (Dec 3, 2007)

star fox command


----------



## SilentJi (Dec 5, 2007)

[PS2] Wild ARMs: Vth Vanguard (JP)
[PS2] Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 (EN)
[NDS] Ryuusei no Rockman 2: Berserk X Shinobi (JP)
[NDS] Tales of Innocence (JP)


----------



## Railgun (Dec 5, 2007)

the last one i bought, was SMG, its totaly worth it!


----------



## science (Dec 5, 2007)

Guitar Hero III!


----------



## noONE (Dec 5, 2007)

Hmm, that must have been Mario Strikers Charged Football, back when it was released. (Wii)
since then , i've got the new ones in .. a cheaper way^^
the last for the DS was.. uhm New Super Mario Bros, then i didnt play the DS for about 8months or something, till i heard about flashcards and then i picked up the DS once again and now i'm playing it more then ever


----------



## GeekShadow (Dec 5, 2007)

Same as seja_8 :

Guitar Hero III


----------



## blackjack (Dec 8, 2007)

On the DS it was Osu! Tatakae! Oendan!


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 8, 2007)

Need for speed : most wanted (DS)
That is before I know about flash cart...


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 8, 2007)

Phoenix Wright : Justice for All 
i'm such a fan , i finished the game with my R4 
but when i saw the REAL game in a game shop
i couldn't stop myself from buying it 
yeah...sometimes i do  stupid things


----------



## Satangel (Dec 8, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 for the PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For the online play, I completed it long times ago


----------



## jargus (Dec 8, 2007)

Does store credit count? If so, then Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Burt0 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Halo 3
> 
> and the next game will be Assassin's CreedÂ


i am skeptical but i like the idea.

Last game i bought? Front Mission 1st. walking tanks that are 2 parts gundam and 1 part abrams tank? Heck ya!


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 8, 2007)

Rock Band... rock on... =)


----------



## Foie (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Super Mario Galaxy.



Same.


----------



## coops024 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just got Mario Galaxy as well as Metroid Prime : Corruption 3

Both Awesome games 

Last for the DS was Brain Training or FFIII


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 20, 2007)

I just bought The Orange Box, Assassin's Creed, Rock Band, and Mass Effect.

360 is the only system I haven't modded yet and it's killing my wallet.  EDIT: Actually, if VC games count then I've bought a few of those.  It's the only way I support Ninty l8ly.  Here are the one's I've bought in the past month or so:

> TLOZ 1, 2
> TLOZ: A Link to the Past
> TLOZ: Ocarina of Time
> Super Mario Bros. 1, 2, 3, and Lost Levels
> Super Mario World
> Super Mario 64
> Paper Mario
> Metroid
> Super Metroid
> Sin and Punishment (Wanted to try it out for a while now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

- Fitzy


----------



## Marxian (Dec 20, 2007)

Unreal Tournament 3 for PS3.


----------



## redeyez (Dec 20, 2007)

Bomberman on XBLA


----------



## Satangel (Dec 20, 2007)

Advance Wars 2 for the GBA


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 20, 2007)

buncha gba waiting for new flashcart:
metroid fusion
astroboy
game & watch 4
some other shit

and if vc counts, mario 2 and S&P.


----------



## OSW (Dec 20, 2007)

f-zero (the n64 game, i forget what the expanded name is) for $5AU.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 20, 2007)

zelda phatom hourglass, going to buy half life 2 orange box for my ps3 too.


----------



## SpiritBoy (Dec 21, 2007)

Team Fortress 2 through Steam.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 21, 2007)

Crysis


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 21, 2007)

Lost Planet. Enjoyed it so far on PC, decided to give the 360 edition a try.


----------



## Remy669 (Dec 21, 2007)

Phew, long time ago that i actually BOUGHT a game. I think it was The Mummy for the PS1, when the PS1 was released...


----------



## wabo (Dec 21, 2007)

Recently bought The wii zapper with " Link"s Crossbow training" and Guitar Hero 3 Wii.


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 21, 2007)

The last game I bought was Pokemon Snap on the VC. When I bought it I was hoping it wasn't one of those games you thought were awesome when you were little, then you played later and realized were crap. Not this time!


----------



## hanman (Dec 21, 2007)

Paper Mario for N64.  no, really!  i found it at a yard sale for $2.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 21, 2007)

Zapper with The Zelda spinoff game.


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 21, 2007)

Half-Life 2 for PS2 ='(, I can't play it as I have no system anymore....


----------



## Prophet (Dec 21, 2007)

Drakes Fortune. Damn unmoddable PS3.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 21, 2007)

Rock Band


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 22, 2007)

GH3


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 22, 2007)

That Star Wars game that comes with the PSP Slim with Darth Vader on the back.


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 22, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> Half-Life 2 for PS2 ='(, I can't play it as I have no system anymore....



I think you mean PS3?


----------



## TheStump (Dec 22, 2007)

orange box, totally worth it too!


----------



## SinR (Dec 22, 2007)

Bioshock, cause at the time it was un-crackable and i REALLY wanted to play it.

actually... last REAL GAME i bought was technically Wii Sports, cause it came with the Wii i bought


----------

